# 80’s Raleigh Info please...



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Can anyone tell me anything about this rider I just picked up? Thanks


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

I know nothing about these bikes, I’m used to collecting the old wood wheel bikes. I picked this one up to put some miles on it, so any information would be great. I know the height is 23” and I love the color. Seems like it will be a good rider, thanks.... Anthony


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2018)

http://www.kurtkaminer.com/1986raleighcat_usa_30_lg.jpg
this is one thing I came up with. Don't know if its of any help
Oh BTW Nice bike


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sven said:


> http://www.kurtkaminer.com/1986raleighcat_usa_30_lg.jpg
> this is one thing I came up with. Don't know if its of any help
> Oh BTW Nice bike



That’s pretty cool, thanks!!


----------



## Sven (Nov 29, 2018)

http://www.jaysmarine.com/1986raleighcat_usa_08_lg.jpg

http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_catdata.html#82USA


----------



## anders1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Sven said:


> http://www.jaysmarine.com/1986raleighcat_usa_08_lg.jpg
> 
> http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_catdata.html#82USA



Very insightful, thanks bud!!!


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 29, 2018)

Hey Anthony. The Techniums were pretty cool back in the day. 86 may have been the first year and I think they were around till 1990 or so. The 440 is the one you see the most of, the entry level with stem shifters. I have a 440 and a 460. The later is kitted out better. They also offered a Tri-lite, which was the top of the line.  Nice bike, enjoy the ride!


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 1, 2018)

My guess 1986/87 Raleigh Technium I just scrapped one of these due a frozen seat post .


----------

